# Feeder Buyers Beware



## Washington95 (Aug 10, 2011)

You might want to double check the height of slinger from the ground when you buy a Wildgame feeder.  Just looked at some, I already have two, but the new ones I looked at have only two section legs.  My present feeders have three sections.  Having only two sections puts slinger at about the height of the head of a big hog or where they can reach.  Not good.  Advantage of the two section leg, and maybe reason they shortened legs, is that you can stand on ground and add feed.  The taller ones, like mine, require a ladder.  A pain for sure, but hogs and deer cannot reach the slinger.

This might apply to other feeders also, so you might check before buying, especially if ordering sight unseen.


----------

